# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  بالحب والاشواق كانت البداياتوبالندم كانت النهايات

## الاترجة

*بالحب والأشواق كانت [ البدايات ] وبالندم والأحزان كانت [ النهايات ] نتائج مؤلمة . .!* 

*قيل : السعيد من وعظ بغيره . . وقيل : الوقاية خير من العلاج . .
**في السطور التالية سأذكر بعض النتائج المتوقعة لمن دخلت عالم المعاكسات . .
وفيها عبرة وعظة لكل فتاة سواء ممن حماها الله من سلوك هذه الطرق المظلمة لكي تزداد يقينا وبعدا عنها ولكي تحذر وتحذّر من تراه من الفتيات . .
وكذلك من تفكر أومن ليس عندها مانع في إنشاء علاقة محرمة ولكن لم تأتي لها الفرصة المناسبة . . 
فهذه النتائج كفيلة بإذن الله بأن تجعلها تغير من نظرتها إلى هذه المعاكسات وتفر منها . . 
وكذلك من وقعت ممن لا زالت في وحل هذه المعاكسات المحرمة. . ! 
فستكون بإذن الله خير معين لها على ترك هذه الطرق المظلمة . .
وكل هذا بعد أن تستعين الفتاة بالله سبحانه وتعالى . . 

ولتعلم كل فتاة أن كل هذه النتائج التي سأذكرها كانت بدايتها [ خطوة من خطوات الشيطان. .! ] تساهلت بها الفتاة في البداية ثم لم تشعر إلا وهي في المصيدة . .! وخطوات الشيطان تتعدد وتتنوع وخاصة مع تطور وسائل الاتصالات والتقنية ولعلي أذكر بعض منها على السبيل المثال لا الحصر . .
فقد تكون الخطوة الأولى بالرد على المتصل أو الاتصال عليه وسواء كان ذلك لأجل التسلية وقضاء الوقت كما تدعيه بعض الفتيات التي لا تتعدى نظرتها إلى تحت أقدامها ! 
أو لأجل معرفة ماهية المتصل أو لأجل تأديبه بسبب إزعاجه لها كما يخيّل لبعضهن ممن زادت ثقتها بنفسها في مثل هذه الأحوال الخطيرة ! أو عن طريق غرف الدردشة والمحادثات و المنتديات في النت والتي يلتقي فيها الجنسين من غير حسيب ولا رقيب . . ! أو عن طريق البلوتوث في الجوال . . وغير ذلك . .
وفي كل هذه الخطوات يقوم المعاكس بالدخول على الفتاة من حيث لا تشعر بأساليب وتفنن وخداع قد لا تحس بها الفتاة إلا إذا وقعت . .! ثم لا تسل عن الخطوات الأخرى التي كان منشؤها الخطوة الأولى . .!

لذلك أرجو من الفتاة أن تقرأ هذه النتائج المتوقعة لكل من سلكت هذه الطرق بكل تأني وتمهل وتحكّم عقلها وتتخيل كيف حال من وقع لها شيء من هذه النتائج لا قدر الله . .! 
*
*وقد اجتهدت في ترتيبها وجمعها ثم جعلتها على شكل نقاط مختصرة مع بعض التعليقات اليسيرة وكل ذلك لأجل أن تتمعني فيها وتتخيلي شناعتها . . ! ولتتذكر الفتاة أن حدوث بعضها كافٍ لتصور شناعة هذه العلاقة المشينة !* 

*1. [ خيانة ] الفتاة لوالديها وأهلها الذين وثقوا بها وذلك في محادثة رجل أجنبي عنها .
2.عند حدوث [ الفضيحة ] فإنها ستلحق أهل الفتاة وعائلتها ولن تقتصر على الفتاة .
3. تسبب الفتاة في تشويه [ سمعة ] إخوانها وأخواتها وابتعاد الخطاب عنها وعن أخواتها .
4. إيقاع الفتاة نفسها في وضع [ محرج ] تعظ أصابع الندم عليه وذلك عندما تريد الخلاص بسب امتلاك مقاطع لصوتها وصورها ورسائلها فتكون تابعة وأسيرة للمعاكس .
5. [ امتهان كرامة ] الفتاة من الذئاب البشرية كالدمية يتصرفون فيها كيف شاءوا.
6. استنزاف الفتاة [ لعاطفتها ومشاعرها ] وصرفها لمن لا يستحقها وذلك في تعلقها بالمعاكس وسماع كلمات الحب والغرام منه. . لذلك لتثق كل فتاة ثقة كاملة أن من صرفت عاطفتها في هذه المعاكسات فلن تكون مساوية تماما لمن أبقتها وحافظت عليها حتى الزواج. .! وقيل : من تعجل الشيء قبل أوانه عوقب بحرمانه . .!
7. ارتكاب [ الآثام المتتالية ] والتي تأتي متتابعة منذ محادثة المعاكس [ محادثة المعاكس بخضوع في القول , قول وسماع الكلام اللين والفاحش والبذيء , الخروج بدون علم الأهل ومع رجل غريب , انتهاك حرمة البيت وإدخال رجل غريب في البيت , الخلوة والركوب بدون محرم , كشف الوجه والتبرج والسفور , اللباس الفاضح والعاري , الاجتماع بأكثر من شاب , ...الخ ]
8. [ تصوير ] الفتاة وانتشار صورها . 
9. جرأة بعض المعاكسين وذلك في [ طلب أخت من يعاكسها ] وذلك عندما ينتهي منها وقد يكون ذلك رغما عن أنفها .

10. [ فعل الزنا ] قال تعالى : { وَلا تَقْرَبُوا الزِّنَا إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَسَاءَ سَبِيلا } قال السعدي في تفسيره : [ والنهي عن قربانه أبلغ من النهي عن مجرد فعله لأن ذلك يشمل النهي عن جميع مقدماته ودواعيه فإن: \" من حام حول الحمى يوشك أن يقع فيه \" خصوصا هذا الأمر الذي في كثير من النفوس أقوى داع إليه. ووصف الله الزنى وقبحه بأنه { كَانَ فَاحِشَةً } أي: إثما يستفحش في الشرع والعقل والفطر لتضمنه التجري على الحرمة في حق الله وحق المرأة وحق أهلها أو زوجها وإفساد الفراش واختلاط الأنساب وغير ذلك من المفاسد. وقوله: { وَسَاءَ سَبِيلا } أي: بئس السبيل سبيل من تجرأ على هذا الذنب العظيم ] وفي الحديث \"يا أمة محمد إن من أحد أغير من الله أن يزني عبده أو تزني أمته\" رواه مسلم.
11. أمراض يعاقب الله بها من يفعلون الزنا [ الايدز ] من أعظم العقوبات .
12. [ تكرار ] الزنا وفعل الفاحشة بالفتاة من أكثر من شخص .

13. الفضيحة والعار بعد [ حمل السفاح ] ! 
14. [ أبناء الزنا ] والتسبب في ولادة أبناء غير شرعيين [ دار التوجيه ] والخاصة باللقطاء ! خير مثال وخير واعظ . . ! فمجرد سؤال الشاب والفتاة نفسيهما هذا السؤال : من أين أتى هؤلاء..؟ كفيل بردع الشاب والفتاة وأن لا يكونا سببا في تكثير هؤلاء ممن لا ذنب لهم ..!
15. [ إسقاط الجنين ] جريمة عظيمة وإزهاق للنفس وذلك خوفا من الفضيحة !
16. [ قتل الفتاة ] للتخلص منها بعد فعل الفاحشة بها .
17. [ الندم وتأنيب الضمير ] بسب ما جنته الفتاة من آثار ونتائج هذه المعاكسات ولكن بعد فوات كل شيء , أين أنتِ قبل حدوث كل هذا فالوقاية خير من العلاج. !
18. [ تأخر أو رفض ] الزواج بسبب الفضيحة أو خوف الفتاة من اكتشاف أمرها .
19. [ الشكوك ] بعد الزواج سواء من الزوج أو الزوجة ممن سبق لهم المعاكسات وتنغيص الحياة بذلك . 

20. استمرار المعاكسات بعد الزواج والوقوع في الخيانة ومن ثم [ فساد الزواج ] . 
21. نظرة المعاكس للفتاة لأجل [ الاستمتاع بها ] ثم يتركها كالعلك الذي ذهب طعمه ! 
22. [ ثم ماذا ]. . . معاكسات ومكالمات وكلمات حب وتعلق ورسائل وخروج والتقاء وتسكع بالأسواق و. .و. .الخ . . بعد ذلك لتتذكر الفتاة بعد أن ذهبت اللذة والمتعة. .وبقي الألم والحسرة وشؤم المعصية. .هذه الأسئلة : أين من كان يتغنى بجمالك الساحر . .؟ وبصوتك الناعم. .؟ وبمظهرك الباهر. . ؟ أين هو الآن ..؟ فبعد أن ذهب كل شيء ..أين هم الآن ..لا أحد . .! إذن لتختصري هذا الطريق الواضح لكل من وفقها الله بأن تتجنبي هذه الطرق المظلمة ولتعلمي علم اليقين أن الخاسر والملام أنتِ فقط . .!

إلى غير ذلك من النتائج المتوقعة. .
*
*همسة . .* 
*قد يأتي الشيطان ويقول للفتاة بأن حدوث هذه النتائج فيه شيء من المبالغة وقد يكون ذلك من شياطين الإنس من الجنسين ممن يهوّنون أمر المعاكسات . .! بل قد يأتي من يشجع الفتاة على المعاكسات وأنها قادرة على تجنب الوقوع في مثل هذه النتائج . .! 
وقد تصدق الفتاة هذا الوهم وأنها قادرة على حفظ نفسها من الوقوع في بعض هذه النتائج بل قد تغتر بذكائها وتتبجح بين صديقاتها . . ! ولكن هذا الوهم لا يلبث أن يتبدد عندما ترى أنها وقعت في المصيدة . . ! وأنها صارت أسيرة لمن تعاكسه يتصرف بها كيف شاء . .! إذن أين ذكائها وفطنتها . .!
بل قد تنجو بعض الفتيات من بعض المعاكسين وهذا يزيدها اغترارا بأنه لن يستطيع أحد جرها إلى ما لا تريده . . نعم قد يحدث مثل هذا ولكن العبرة بالنهايات . . والشاذ لا حكم له. . وقد تنجو هذه وتلك ولكن من يضمن لك أنتِ النجاة مثلهن. .! وتذكري : أن الله يمهل ولا يهمل. .!
*
*أخيرا أمر مهم لابد من توضيحه . .* 

*هذه النتائج جمعتها واستقصيتها من القصص المتكررة والتي انتهى بعضها نهاية مأساوية . .! 
وهذا لا يعني أن من وقعت أن الوقت قد مضى عليها. . بل ينبغي أن ترجع في الوقت الذي أفاقت فيه وتغتنم ما من الله عليها بصدق التوبة إلى الله وتعزم على أن لا تعود وتكثر من الاستغفار ومن الأعمال الصالحة وتستعين بالله سبحانه وتعالى وتحاول أن تشغل نفسها بكل ما ينسيها ما مضى ويبعدها عنه وكذلك لا تخبر أي أحدا بماضيها بل تحمد الله على أن ستر عليها إلا إذا كان هناك حاجة كاستعانة بمن يساعدها على التخلص ممن تعاكسه كأخ أو قريب عاقل أو ناصح مشفق وذلك بعد استعانتها بالله سبحانه وتعالى . . 
إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ [هود : 88]
أسأل الله أن يحفظ ويبصر بنات المسلمين من كل خطر وشر . . آمين.
والله أعلم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم . . 
*

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ, نقل طيب, نفع الله به, وكما قال الله -عز وجل: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لَا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ وَمَنْ يَتَّبِعْ خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَإِنَّهُ يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ...} [النور/21]

وشكر الله لكاتب المقال الشيخ (خالد بن عبد الرحمن الدغيري) من موقع صيد الفوائد:
http://www.saaid.net/female/0200.htm

----------

